# Sketchup Design Wanted



## worsley947 (29 Oct 2012)

Good day to one and all
I need to draw a sketchup of a cupboard to house a washing machine on the right and some internal shelving on the left
the size of the cupboard is 48" wide 27.5" deep and 36"high with 2 square styled frame and panel doors with a solid top 
How do I do this in sketchup as its baffeling me and can I make the cupboard look like ash in one look and american white oak in another look so I can show the options to a friend
Hope someone will ne able to help me
Many thanks
Dave


----------



## Shultzy (1 Nov 2012)

The best way to approach this is to make the panels and frames as if you were constructing it in wood ie make each piece separately as a component then join them together. Once you are happy with the construction make a copy then add material "paint" to each individual component. Let me know if you get stuck and I'll draw it out for you.


----------



## worsley947 (11 Nov 2012)

Many thanks for the offer shultzy, I have drawn a simple design and it looks ok for now
Thanks
Dave


----------

